

Propose to YC: Wiki quizzes - andreyf

Here's a project idea: a sister site to wikipedia which provides quizzes or exercises to test your knowledge of what's in a certain wikipedia article. They are structured in a directed acyclic graph representing suggested prerequisites, and your answers/scores are recorded.
======
sanswork
I did something like this a few years ago but couldn't get the traction to
help with the creation of the quizzes. Redeveloping and relaunching the site
is still on my to do list since I really like the idea but it will probably be
months at the earliest.

~~~
andreyf
This sounds like something that might need to be boot-strapped before people
be interested. I was thinking I'd probably be interested in adding questions
for Algorithms, AI, and some math topics, just to make sure I have a solid
understanding of the topics. Approaching university professors to use these as
study guides for their students would be useful, and an API would be nice.

